# Impending doom....dread?



## Firethorn (Nov 1, 2004)

Do you feel it? I have spoken wit so many that are just plain scared. 
I have food enough for maybe a year. (eating like we had to be careful, not eating like we currently do) I have some weapons. Some ammo. (nothing like we always envisioned...hoped). 
I have no home. (its not mine) 
This fact alone has me very unsettled. I honestly feel things are fixing to get really nasty and I dont have a place to bunker down and try to survive. No ground to break. 
Im at the mercy of what ever may happen. Even if we high tailed it to the mountains back drop we have no right to the land there as it belongs to the vary force I fear.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Take it one day at a time Firethorn. Every day we do the best we can and carry on. Challenges will come. We must be firm in our resolve to control the things we can and don't worry about what we cannot control.
Do the best we can every day for our families.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

The fact that you actually worry about it means that you are already ahead of 90% of the population. The fact that you worrry about it and have starting to prepare food/guns/ammo/others means that you are ahead of 99%of the population. 

Yes, it would be nice to have land in the mountains, a big garden, and animals, but remember, Rome wasn't built in a day. The best single thing you can do is have a plan: everything else can fall into place as you go along. Keep at it and soon you'll be ahead of 99.9% of the population


----------



## shellrow (Feb 8, 2007)

Firethorn you are not alone in this situation. I feel the same way. At the least you have a year's worth of food saved up and some weapons and ammo. Unfortunately we do not have weapons and ammo at the moment and the prices of these items are skyrocketing. Someone else said that at least you are thinking about these things. That is true, you have the good sense to be thinking about them. I would say not to let this stress you out to the point that you begin having health problems. I would also say that you should really take into consideration where you live and the positives that surround you or what you can do to create positives. Good luck to you and yours.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Just watching the polls gives me a feeling of impending doom and dread.

I absolutely dread the thought of the U.S. falling into socialism.


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

SteveD(TX) said:


> Just watching the polls gives me a feeling of impending doom and dread.
> 
> I absolutely dread the thought of the U.S. falling into socialism.


Ditto!


----------



## Razorback21 (May 13, 2003)

My father always said you may not have time to develop the perfect plan, but you always have time to put together the best plan for the resources and time alloted to you. It sounds as though you are at least planning. That is all we can do. That is all anyone can do. Concerning our current financial situation, I look at the recent uptick in the stock market as extra time gained to get my preps in order. Because it is just temporary...I don't believe I will get too many arguments on that.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Don't let fear rule you. You need a calm spirit and mind to plan for your future. If you need to, turn off all the news so you can focus on your plan. If you are too afraid of missing something, get a buddy who will notify you if something big or important happens and turn off the news.

Sit down with your family, once you are calm and talk about what you can do and what you need to do.

Write down all your strengths and make a list of what you have. Write down the reasons you may need to leave your home if it comes to that and decide what you will or can do. There are nearly always options. Explore them.


----------



## PAcountry (Jun 29, 2007)

We have been feeling the same as my food stock is not where it should be,
we do have guns but not enough ammo, 
All you can do is keep working at it and hope there is enough time


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

just keep prepping and save what cash you can, look hungry, broke and tired like the rest of the masses will. If anything is offered free, take it, even if you don't want or need it.
I'm so against those stimulus packages that i turn red when someone even mentions them, but now i figure, what the hell, better me getting my own money than some foriegn banker and who cares if it is funny money long as the stores take it.
it should help many people with their prepping.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Yeah, I think the correct word is "Doom". I've put off some things with the idea that I would be retiring in a couple of years and would be moving to my homestead - wherever that might be. Now, I'm digging in and preparing for the long haul where I'm at.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

SteveD(TX) said:


> Just watching the polls gives me a feeling of impending doom and dread.
> 
> I absolutely dread the thought of the U.S. falling into socialism.


Me too. It increases my uneasy feeling about something awful on it's way.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

It's a fallacy and just a scare tactic that this country is going to fall into Socialism. As socially liberal as I am, even I would fight that.

Firethorn, take a deep breath. we're just going to go through some much needed changes. It may get a lot worse before it gets a lot better, but look at what other countries have gone through. Hopefully, we will come out of it better for the experience.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm feeling a sense of peace which is surprising since I felt that same way til just here lately. 

A few weeks ago I did all I could, got as many ducks in a row as humanly possible, spent all the funds I had available for preps and ended up with that prepper fatigue I mentioned...I was exhausted. Now I'm getting back to life as normal as it can be for me this time of year. This is a very busy time for me and prepping will have to go on the back burner while I make a living. My side buisness is seasonal to a degree and this is the season. Keeping busy is a good distraction.

Another thing, I've been listening to the podcast that was posted here and that guy is kind of upbeat and all about what you CAN DO to take care of yourself. Also I've been praying for this country daily and I'm sure that's a part of the peace I'm feeling.


----------



## Firethorn (Nov 1, 2004)

Well I have a few things going for me. 
The locals are the type to fight should someone come insisting on gettin the guns. 
We love, LOVE where we are. So its "home" in the since that we dont need to move far to get a house. 
We can forage for food here. 
My list is over whelming.


I have a few things against me.
I cant see into the future and buying a place of our own is scary right now. 
I dont know the local plants. Dont know the back roads. The locals DO know the back roads. (locals, meaning the ones whom have lived here a long time. Before the nations quiet spots boomed with outsiders. We aren't outsiders but rather adopted recent comers. LOL )
My list is over whelming.
My children and husband are my only family. and My best friend lives too ---- far from me and when crud happens Ill worry about her and her family. Worry if Ill ever see her again. Regret that we cant survive together.
You know, surround yourself with friends and what ever comes, your stronger.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Yesterday I got so sad when I was filling some grain barrels with extra grain for the future. I found myself wondering what would be going on in my life in several months to a year when I scooped the last scoop out of those barrels. Not that those would be the last of my supply, just that I probably wouldn't be using them unless times were really tough. How hard will things be then for my family? Will we be scared? Will we have to defend our supplies with a 24 hour guard? How long will the troubles last? I was nearly overwhelmed with sadness at doing something that I usually enjoy--getting the last of the harvest in. This was 750 lb. of "found feed", field corn that a neighboring farmer decided not to harvest due to a combination of weather, family problems, and equipment breakdowns. Usually I would have been hopping up and down with glee at such a find, but now my thoughts are much more solemn.

But I'm feeling better now. I think a person would have to be totally disconnected to what is going on not to feel some sense of seriousness and urgency these days. We (I) just need to learn how to process it and move on. I'll not let what might be my last few months of peace and joy be unnecessarily squandered. I'll try to enjoy every good thing that happens and savor every drop of fun and lightheartedness I can find. Who knows how long it will last? Or how long I will?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Firethorn, I would like for you to tell yourself "If life kicks me in the teeth I will kick it BACK"!

You are capable and you have taken precautions. If you lose your job the unemployement will cover the rent. You have probably NOT told untrustworthy people that you have an apartment full of stuff, so they will probably not bother to try to steal from you. 

You are SET!

You have food and you have shelter. You have connections with the neighbors. You are GOOD! Bring it on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Oh, yes.

According to the news, 2/3 of the citizens are seriously worried. The only other times people of this generation were this worried was during Watergate and during the recession in the (I think) 1980's.


----------



## highplains (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't think that the end of the world is coming, just some hard times, we've been through them before, heck if my grandmother made it through the great depression, I know that I can too.

Don't knock yourself out with worry and doubts, we're all in this together and things will be ok. Sun will still rise in the East and set in the West, we'll keep moving on.

There are some big changes coming- fossil fuels, relying upon trade to solve all our debt problems etc... yep- we've got some changes coming - some aren't going to be pretty, but I still think we'll all get through them together.

Everyone keeps forgetting that we have a gazillion friends right here on the lists, with advice, and knowledge. Some of it might need to be filtered a little through the aluminum beanies but its still advice.

So relax a little - plan a little and remember to enjoy living too!


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

re: feeling of Doom
i've been expecting problems intellectually since 2002, altho i couldn't figure out why they weren't arriving for awhile, and couldn't figure out why no one else could see that real estate was a bubble and destined to cause problems. Took far longer than I expected to arrive. It was only a short 2 years ago that people were still camping out in FL for the opportunity to buy a pre-construction condo!

But 2 yrs ago in late november, when I noticed that mortgage brokers going bankrupt at a rapid rate, I knew that the chickens were coming home to roost, and started having that emotional feeling of doom, and starting prepping with food, canning equip, etc. Feeling somewhat better now. And I've already gone thru the surprise, grief, shock, etc phase that a lot of other people are just now hitting.

re: not owning land/house
I don't own either, i rent. I suspect a very large number of people are going to find out that they don't own their house after all -- the bank does. Also, i suspect a lot of cities and towns are going to hit financial problems, and be forced to raise taxes and cut services. And with lots of turbulence in neighborhoods, the character of many neighborhoods (city, town, and rural) might change drastically and rapidly. Also, I bet a lot of people have far less job security than they believe they do. And anyone forced to move to find another job, will have a hard time selling their house in most parts of the country.

re: socialism
we're already there. both parties have been slowly encroaching on freedom for a long time. the bailout is clearly "socialism for the rich." Gov't already pays for about 50% of all medical costs (fed, state, local for medicare, medicaid). Gov't spends about 35% of GDP, and controls a lot more thru regulation. Both political parties want you to believe they're different, but are they really? When either party has had the majority, have they actually done much that's in their party platform? Or is it an issue they drag out before elections to stir the pot?

--sgl


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Firethorn,
I don't know if you're a Christian or not, but putting my trust in God has helped me a great deal as far as fear goes. I believe the Bible teaches us to look at what may lie ahead and to prepare for it, but it also teaches us that no man can prepare for every contingency. That's why faith is so important to me. I know that God is with me every step of the way. No matter what happens, I have put my faith in Him and He has never let me down.


----------



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

Turn off the computer, turn off the t.v.

Go outside and get some fresh air....enjoy autumn,it's only here for a little while.

Winter's coming but then it will be spring.....we will all be o.k.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

People SHOULD be worried. Our country is going up in smoke and at least 1/3 of the people are just skating along as if everything is fine. What's wrong with them? Are they all Nero's who will continue to fiddle while "Rome" burns? 

Everyone on this forum is miles ahead of the general population. First off, we know that something bad is coming and we are preparing both physically and mentally to face it. Many have made good friends here who will be able to depend on each other when the time comes. 

There is a wealth of info on these forums. We can learn all we need about animals, gardening, putting by food for the future, even alternate ways to heat & illuminate the home. Everything we need is at our fingertips. It's up to us to gather the info we need and put it to use. Print it out so we'll have it when it's needed. I can think of nothing worse than facing a crisis knowing the info was available and I missed it for lack of paper & ink. 

Being prepared is what life is all about. That's why we went to school as children, to prepare for becoming informed/responsible adults. It's why we study still today, to learn more for the future. It's all about learning to live our lives the way we want to, and alternative methods of living when life throws us a curve. 

So decide what you want from life, then go get it.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

Two things you should not worry about:
1. The things you cannot change.
2. The things you can change.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Yep, I already figure I might have up to 2 extra families living with me. I just hope they bring their work gloves with them, cause they gonna have to help out with big gardens.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

No sleep last night...2 AM. A cold sweat drips down my back as I write these words. The news last night, like most evenings, is disturbing to say the least. Depression, recession, doesnât matter what you call it, hard times are not ahead, theyâre here. I pray to be wrong but my gut tells me otherwise. Iâm not a pessimist, rather a realist. Only those with their heads in the sand can deny that the storm has arrived. I feel for those who suckle from the government teat as their extended hands are likely to remain empty...and for those who live well outside their means...will the windows of the tallest buildings once again provide escape for those unable to cope. Without either the skills or ambition to provide for themselves, the future holds little hope for some.

I wonder out loud one last time if Iâm prepared enough or, realistically, if one can ever be prepared enough. Many of my lessons came compliments of the âschool of hard knocksâ. Suppose I should thank my former spouse and her lawyer for the days I spent sleeping in my pickup, living on a diet of rice, road kill and whatever forage I could find during the initial days of the divorce. While life has improved, the pangs of hunger in my belly will never be forgotten. I thank all of you for all of the advice and guidance over the years. You are the muses, the sages who have held me up when Iâve faltered. For that, I am eternally grateful.

The well being of extended family is a primary concern. The house is small but there should be enough room to accommodate family, including parents and a few others such as a couple of elderly, matron Aunts. I worry about them despite their resilience...they are children of the âGreat Depressionâ, the second âWar to end all warsâ, recessions and hard times: they are survivors. While they have the fortitude and wisdom, they may need a strong back to see them through. The 5 acres of land around the house should supply sufficient fruit, vegetables and grazing for the livestock if we plan properly and work together. I have confidence in my abilities to provide for my family while we weather the storm. I have to be confident...too late now to second guess. The time has come for the skills and learning of my lifetime to face the trial by fire. I pray that I am up to the challenge.

My children are always my biggest concern. Up until now, theyâve lived by silver spoon...my fault. Weâve talked about current events but they fail to grasp the magnitude. The adjustment will be tough...there is little choice. Manicured nails will be an indulgence of the past. Hands will become dirty and calloused, clothes will be functional rather than stylish, farm livestock is food...theyâll have to accept the last fact or become vegetarians. Everyone will have chores, no exception, no excuses. Schooling will continue regardless. That said, as Mark Twain put it âdonât let school stand in the way of your educationâ. Theyâll learn to work hard, to provide for themselves and be all the better for it. My Dad used to tell me that hard work builds character. Iâve come to know what he meant. I look forward to having him by my side on this journey.

My mind drifts back to stories of the âold daysâ my grandparents shared with me as a kid. During the âGreat Depressionâ, with no employment to be found locally, Papa was lucky enough to get into what my grandparents always referred to as the CCC program. He spent summers miles from home working in the Adirondacks at a lumber camp. What little money he made was sent home to Gramma. Iâve read his letters to Gramma and can only imagine the emptiness each felt during those difficult times. Papa returned to the city in early winter to work a road crew which shoveled snow and other back breaking manual labor. A picture of him outside the one room shanty which he shared with several others while at CCC camp sits on the mantle. A reminder not only of the man, but of the unbreakable human spirit. Godâs speed to all...


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Great post CJ.


----------



## HMAN (Sep 15, 2008)

There Is One Thing My Dad Always Told Me...
" Buck Up, Stop Whining, And Deal With It."
Those Are Strong Words, And Might Tick A Few People Off. But If You Stop And Think About It, He's Right.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

HMAN said:


> There Is One Thing My Dad Always Told Me...
> " Buck Up, Stop Whining, And Deal With It."
> Those Are Strong Words, And Might Tick A Few People Off. But If You Stop And Think About It, He's Right.


Your Dad is a wise man...


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

The doom feeling is spreading I guess.
I hadn't had it until this morning when I heard they are closing the 4th plant since July in my area.
Now, I have that creepy, worrisome feeling. Not as much for myself, but for the general population.
Where are folks going to get work for money for things like food and house payments?
I cannot imagine their fears right now.
I wonder what another 4 months will bring as far as life as we know it and I wonder what it will look like when the effects are seen on the grander scale.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Take it a day at a time. Prepare for the worst and hope for the best. Those at HT have a wealth of resources. We'll be better off than a lot of people.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

rose2005 said:


> I am nervous about what is going to happen. DH does not get worried about anything and says to trust in the Lord. Easier said than done. I DO trust.....but I also hold on, and I know that is not how it should be.


Me too.


----------



## radicalmom (Oct 9, 2008)

many years ago when there was an election over which i was obviously stewing, a co-worker turned to me and said: it doesn't matter who wins; when you wake up in the morning you will go to work, eat lunch, go home and go on to the next day. despite my fears, he made alot of sense. i did wake up the next day and, sure enough, i did get through the next 20 years and here i am not really worrying about much except getting to know my neighbour a little better and using the power of calm mind to take me to the next day. we will still wake up tomorrow and we will still have our neighbours to helps us if we let them. regardless of who is elected, we will still have each other. and on another note: (political) we are all so frightened of the dreaded socialism thing, but how many of you have looked lately at your dwindling freedoms and noticed we are very close to fascism and a police state?


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

> radicalmom
> 
> and on another note: (political) we are all so frightened of the dreaded socialism thing, but how many of you have looked lately at your dwindling freedoms and noticed we are very close to fascism and a police state?


 And why are we so frightened by the "socialism "thing ? did not Christ say "love thy neighbour as thyself " ? and that a rich man has about as much chance of entering the kingdom of heaven as a camel passing thru the eye of a needle ? 
Is the "socialism " thing a snow job to divide and conquer ? and have not our "republican " politicians turned to socialism to bail out the rich ? . 
Why is a man who is a member of a trade union fighting for a better life for himself and his family denergrated /despised ,while a man who is a member of the military fighting for his family and country honoured ? is it perhaps that one is a member of a indipendant non governmental group the other is a member of a government sponsered group . 
WHY are Americans so frightened of someone who MIGHT get something for nothing when the Banks have been doing it for years !


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I thank heavens I will somewhat isolated from anything up here. 

I am pretty well stocked-but will be doing more, just in case. I already garden, I start my own veggies, I have five acres and if I have to, I can put in one whopper of a garden. We have guns and ammo (and never enough ammo of course) and thankfully we have a lot of skills between us. 

But other family? Not so much. We all rat pack food, that comes from being hungry as a child. My own young son has never known true hunger and I intend to keep it that way. I am taking special pains not to let my own apprehension infect him.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> Why is a man who is a member of a trade union fighting for a better life for himself and his family denergrated /despised ,while a man who is a member of the military fighting for his family and country honoured ? is it perhaps that one is a member of a indipendant non governmental group the other is a member of a government sponsered group .


I don't, as a rule, agree with unions though they did have a purpose at one time. Having said that, I don't despise any individual members of any union. Military personnel are honored for protecting our country, even though they haven't been used that way since WW II. Military people still give up a lot and put up with a lot which is why they deserve the honor they receive.



.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Last night Ohio had it's second cold freeze .... not just a frost but a killing freeze. Any gardening/growing that was being done has immediately stopped. All plants are now frozen, wilted and dead. I always have a sense of apprehension when this happens. During the year, vegetables are picked and nurtured for the table. There is always fresh food available right out the back door. Now there is none. I am now completely dependent on the stores and suppliers for fresh vegetables. What ever fruits, beans, tomatos and peppers I did manage to freeze or can will have to do, although I know it is never enough. In these hard times, my pantry now doesn't seem to contain enough. Oh ..... the pantry has lots of can goods and home canned items, but it just seems smaller and insufficient when your back is starting to be pushed against the wall.

I've purposefully taken care of some issues that needed done before they really are needed. My fletchings on all my arrows were getting old, brittle and would not hold up to shooting. I have been replacing all the fletchings so that if I need to take the bow out to gather food, I can. I've stocked up on some black powder weapon supplies so if I need to hunt for food, I can. If my stored larder runs short, I'm depending on my outdoorsmans skills to add to the food pot. I have gathered boxes of hickory nuts and walnuts since the price of nuts in the store has literally gone 'nuts!'. Hunting clothes have been re-dyed or mended in preparation for hunting.

I keep wondering what else I am to do as I can't see around the corner as to what is coming. Kinda like a runaway semi on a blind curve. Very few people have experienced what this country is going thru, thus we don't have an experience base to use as our guide compared to the other survival skills we know and practice. I do not like the unknown, and I find myself frantically preparing everything instead of just focusing on food or water or other preps. I get the feeling that I'm not doing enough, or not doing the right things as many of us feel like the economy has blind-sided us. Even though I have preps put away ....I feel clueless about preparing for recession/depression. Money I have liitle of, so I have to make do in other ways ....... but will they be enough? This is what keeps me up at night ........
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

You folks are just hanging out in the wrong places.  Visit GC........the right wingers say the economy is just fine and employment is going up and McCain is going to win and we are all going to be saved.:bash:

Get over your doom and gloom and tip a few in celebration!!!!!!:buds:


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

diane said:


> You folks are just hanging out in the wrong places.  Visit GC........the right wingers say the economy is just fine and employment is going up and McCain is going to win and we are all going to be saved.:bash:
> 
> Get over your doom and gloom and tip a few in celebration!!!!!!:buds:


:banana02: Well I'm relieved!


----------



## TundraGypsy (Feb 25, 2005)

We just rented out our little house recently in Idaho, and I told the renter on the QT that if things go bad; he doesn't have to worry about paying the full rent amount; just make sure the taxes get paid on our little home. 

He is a good person and I think he will stick that info under his hat. He doesn't seem too concerned; but I know better and am taking care of matters before there is a breakdown in communications and I can't contact him.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

diane said:


> You folks are just hanging out in the wrong places.  Visit GC........the right wingers say the economy is just fine and employment is going up and McCain is going to win and we are all going to be saved.:bash:
> 
> Get over your doom and gloom and tip a few in celebration!!!!!!:buds:


Well, if times get tough they had better not decide to slide on down the screen to S&EP hoping for some chow and a few squares of tp. It's not like we haven't been down here trying to tell them, you know?


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

I know how you feel.I'm worried too.I wanted to be futher out of the city but the housing market fell before we could get out.I have decided I can only prepare the best I can and pray the good Lord will fill any holes I have left.Dh is a nervous wreck.He can't sleep he worries so over employment.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

diane said:


> You folks are just hanging out in the wrong places.  Visit GC........the right wingers say the economy is just fine and employment is going up and McCain is going to win and we are all going to be saved.:bash:


I'm a little to the right (not by a great deal), and I think the opposite.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

ladycat,
that's what I was thinking. In fact, from what I have seen on GC, everyone knows the economy is in the pits.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

Sonshine said:


> ladycat,
> that's what I was thinking. In fact, from what I have seen on GC, everyone knows the economy is in the pits.


Really????? I was trying to lighten the mood but obviously that didn't work. Oh well.........gloom it is. :cowboy:


----------



## Firethorn (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank you all. I am a Christian. (for those that asked) I do trust in God. I also know that he allows "things" to happen. I believe hard times make us grow. I also believe God has informed us, guided us and warned us. I feel he has put this feeling in my heart as a warning, to be ready, get ready. I trust he will work his plan. I dont know my part. Im a controlling person. I like knowing I can get things done. I have spent much of my life being at the whim of bad people and now that things are "good" I worry that Ive not done enough. I do need to give more over. When I find myself at my lowest is when I find it easier to give it to God.
Its getting bad. It will get worse. Thats all Im saying. I dont doubt God will provide something. I have a feeling it will be FAR less than what I want and yet something inside me knows it will be perfect. 
I think people with money will be targeted by the masses that dont have what it takes to make it without "taking" it from others. I dont have money so I take some comfort in knowing that at least that protects us on some level. 
NOW, if we were far up and out (further than I am) it would make it hard for those types to get to us. 
so on and so forth.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Firethorn, age has it's privlidges. I remember driving down the street in my early 40's, and I realized that I now have the knowledge and the skills to do anything that I wanted to. Anything at all!

When you were being taken advantage of you were younger. Now that you are older, you CAN deal with things! If life kicks you in the teeth NOW, you will very probably know how to deal with it very successfully indeed!

You CAN do this.


----------



## Razorback21 (May 13, 2003)

I worry less about events that I'm prepared for...one of the reasons I view this forum so often. You all have given my wife and I great information on prepping for whatever might happen. To all of you, thank you so much!

I sometimes think that since I graduated college, God has been preparing me for this moment in time where life looks like it will harder in the next five years than the previous five years. But as with the key to everything in life, if you are prepared, if you have a backup plan, if you stay informed, and if you can roll with the changes, you will survive.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Here's how I feel: I knew a year ago that this Oct would be challenging.. I also know that late spring (Late April and early May) will bring about the worse economic news that we have had in recent times. How I know I don't know..I just know. People will struggle and people will suffer pain. But I have prepared the best I can ( which is all we are asked to do)..Then I trust in God for the rest...I know He will walk alongside me through this. I know He will help me pull myself upright when I falter. I know He will carry me when I cannot make it another day...That alone gives me the most comfort.

In addition, I was watching a Documentary on History Channel last week about the Dust bowl period.. I had studied it in school but the full impact did not hit me until I saw this. I thought these poor people went through all that and the Depression and they continued to work hard each and every day. They just put one foot in front of the other every day until times were better.. so that is my plan...and that is all anyone can do.


----------



## reluctantpatriot (Mar 9, 2003)

Something that helps me is recalling favorite songs and movies where there is a spirit of come what may, the character or focus of the song will overcome.

A few of my favorite are "A Country Boy Can Survive" (all three versions), "The Thirteenth Warrior," "Enemy at the Gates," "Karate Kid," and "Albany" by Roger Whittaker. 

I also recall the successes I had with completing complicated tasks, such as repairing my wife's car after we hit some road debris, learning to hunt/repair firearms on my own, reload my own ammunition, survive a year abroad in Spain relying upon my ability to speak Spanish.

When I need to release nervous energy I plink or practice Okinawan Kenpo with a bit of bo staff practice mixed in.

"A rifle, shotgun and four wheel drive, a country boy can survive..."


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

PAcountry said:


> ...we do have guns but not enough ammo...


Simplify your calibres. I'm just about at the point where I'll fall back on just .223 for centrefire. It's not ideal - it's a varmint load, pure and simple. However, I'm getting on, and the cartridges are light to carry, even compared to my beloved .243. Given patience and choosing your shot, it can be used to bring down anything except moose and bears (or in my case sambar and feral cattle, horses, buffalo and camels), and maybe even them from a big enough tree. If I get another calibre it would be a .308 equivalent - but that could be .308, 8mm Mauser, 7.62x54R, or .303. You'd also include the .30-06, no doubt.

I don 't include the 7.62-39mm, because it's more-or-less useless in my environment, where I'm limited to bolt-action rifles, and it's still a 200-yard (or at best metre) round. I'm talking living on flat country. I do include the 30-30, but only because of the 300-metre Lever-Revolution rounds, with fallback to cast bullets with 200 metre-range. 

Get a Lee loader and dies, a couple of hundred brass and a lot of bullets and propellant for the calibres you keep. Realistically, if you get in a firefight that takes a few dozen shots you're outnumbered, outgunned and dead anyway. You can pick off a few MZB's one at a time, but not the whole pack en masse. What you really need to prepare for is a lifetime of hunting rather than a two-hour firefight. You're not coming out of either alive, but the firefight is a right-now thing.

Of course, there's no excuse for running out of .22 rimfire ammo, at the price per brick it goes for. Shotgun shells - you choose. Shotguns can be reloaded with black powder, which is an interesting option; although they take a hellacious lot of lead per shot, and it's not easy to make shot, unless it's large-calibre buckshot cast one-at-a-time in a mould.

And never forget high-velocity air-rifles (1000fps in .177; or 850fps in .22) - cheap to use, quiet, excellent low-cost practice, even indoors during rain or snow, and you can feed a family without attracting attention if you clean up feral pigeons, rabbits, squirrels (frugal or otherwise), sitting ducks or geese, and roof-rabbits and yap-bunnies (aka meow-mix and dish-mops). An air-rifle may well be your most-used and most-useful "firearm" (albeit without fire); although obviously it would be useless if you were attacked.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Just curious, couldn't you use BBs for the shot in shotgun shells?


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

Firethorn said:


> Do you feel it? I have spoken wit so many that are just plain scared.
> I have food enough for maybe a year. (eating like we had to be careful, not eating like we currently do) I have some weapons. Some ammo. (nothing like we always envisioned...hoped).
> I have no home. (its not mine)
> This fact alone has me very unsettled. I honestly feel things are fixing to get really nasty and I dont have a place to bunker down and try to survive. No ground to break.
> Im at the mercy of what ever may happen. Even if we high tailed it to the mountains back drop we have no right to the land there as it belongs to the vary force I fear.


 I feel just like that when my inlaws come over for Christmas...:banana02:


----------



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

Do you all realize that the Mayan calendar ended in 2012? Some hype that means the end of the world will occur in 2012. A book my husband read said, no not the END, but a new beginning. An end to life as we know it now, a new outlook on life will occur in that year.
Well, what does that mean? Anything actually. I think it means an end to the instant gratification that we have taken for granted, an end to the raping and destruction of our environment without thought, maybe an end to the economy as we know it.
It is definately time that we all begin preparing for the change. We are seeing the beginning now. This is a taste of what is to come I fear. So prepare now while there is time. Hopefully all our preps will be for naught, but what if they aren't??? Now isn't the time to freak out, but quietly get ready.

Shannon L Darby
SLD Farm
Beallsville, OH
http:/www.sldfarm.net


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Firethorn said:


> I have no home. (its not mine)


Firethorn, or any other homesteader type person,

Where are you? I'm in southern OK and have some land that is just setting here. I don't use it, and I have no intention of using it in my lifetime. It's being saved for my grandchildren. 

It's only 4 city lots (maybe 100'x 500' or somewhere thereabouts), but they are in a rural area. They are on a small hill. There is a well on the property, and I have a pump that could be put on the well with the addition of a few other parts. Electric lines run along side the property. It's about 40 miles from a small town, but walking distance to a small community store. 

The area was a boom town back in the 30's & 40's, but most of the houses are long gone. There are a few still around, but it's mostly vacant lots that are grown up like mine. Right now it's so full of trees and underbrush that you could clear a spot in the center and live there unseen from the road. 

There's room for a garden, a mobile home, and it could be fenced for goats, chickens, rabbits, etc. There are no "zones", you are pretty well free to do as you please out here, at least that's how it is now, who knows what the future will bring.

If anyone wants a spot to live on for the next 15 or so years, this one is available. I'll give a signed lease for the cost of yearly property tax, and a few veggies or eggs every now and then  The property tax is currently around $12 to $15 a year. If the grandkids end up with homes somewhere else, it could be available until it gets passed on to the next generation (that won't be born for several years since my grandkids are only 4 & 5.) I intend to set it up as a trust so they can't sell it, it will continue passing down thru the generations. 

If anyone needs a place to bug out to, this would work to set up a tent or a camper. It would be nice to know a like minded person would be living right down the road.


----------



## BP-35 (Mar 7, 2008)

Rusty, I grew up in SW Ohio, Middletown, and know your climate well. Iâve become interested in trying winter gardening as described by Elliot Coleman in his book Four-Season Harvest: Organic Vegetables from Your Home Garden All Year Long. He shows how to garden under large, walk-in hoop houses in Maine. Ought to work in Ohio.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I saw a request on Freecycle today that seemed indicative of the times. A woman asked for water storage containers and specified food grade plastics, lamps, lamp oil and wicks, and firewood, seasoned or not.

Interesting.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

God grant me the serenity to accept the things I can not change; Courage to change the things I can; And wisdom to know the difference.

Amen


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Things are going to get rough...very rough...shorty. Hold on, were in for a ride.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Lots of people on freecycle here and looking for canning supplies.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

tiffnzacsmom said:


> Lots of people on freecycle here and looking for canning supplies.


Same here.

Last year someone would ask for a freezer once in a while and nobody ever asked for canning supplies.

This year there are TONS of people asking for both of those ALL the time.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

don't feel life is doomed. be realistic and understand that hard times may come, but....it's not something you can't control. worst case scenerio...say some people go crazy...hunker in your house and you'll be ok until it's controlled. which...sounds like you're prepared to do already, so take that deep breath...and relax. I've been preparing for hard times and now I'm not afraid of it at all.  it will be what it will be. I'm still going to love every moment I'm on this earth, and I'm going to enjoy my family. I'm going to plan for a lovely REAL Christmas holiday, and I'm going to take things one day at a time. doom? no...don't do that, don't go there. stock up...stay calm...enjoy life. life isn't going to end. it's going to be different, but it isn't going to end. ((hugs))


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm a believer in listening to your own gut. It's usually screaming for a good reason.


----------

